# Need help- please- I need a new computer- what do I look for?



## CityCricket (Aug 26, 2011)

My computer is a 6yo Dell Dimension. We have always used Dell and moving to Mac, though I would like to eventually, is not possible right now. So that aside...

I cannot run Lightroom 3 or Photoshop (CS 4) on my current desktop. I must use my dh's new Windows7 Dell XPS. It'a  bit of a bother as you can imagine and limits my ability to edit photos.  I have also enjoyed using windows Movie Maker in the past to make slide shows with music- so I could easily see myself using that function of Lr as well.

I'm new to Lr and PS. I see my basic uses simply being storing and converting my RAW images and editing them, primarily in Lr and some selective touch up on PS. What should I look for in a new desktop that will meet those needs?  Budget is very much a concern and my hope is to get a good machine now that had the ability to upgrade whatever might be needing it in the next few years, if needed. I really need to stay below $700 if at all possible.

Can you help me understand what I should look for and why and what not to trade off on if I have to make such a choice?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 26, 2011)

Cricket, if no one's said so already, welcome to the forums.


I guess the main question to get started is, for your old Dell, have you upgraded the monitor?  Are you still using the display that came with that system, and are you happy with it?

If so, that frees up a couple of hundred bucks to spend on 'horsepower'.

II'll open the discussion by saying, I'd start by having a look at the Dell Inspiron 620 , which meets your budget, but doesn't include a display.
For others following along, it's based on an Intel i5-2310 (2.9GHz) processor, 6GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM, and a 1TB 7200 rpm hard drive. Win7 Home Premium 64 bit.

I think that would be perfectly adequate for everyday household/office/student use, plus hobbyist level support of Lightroom and Photoshop. It wouldn't satisfy a professional photography/graphics user, or a hardcore gamer. 

Since you have some familiarity with Dell, I started there. You don't have to go there of course, and you can probably find similar specs for less elsewhere. Seems like about the going rate for mass market sources. A local system builder may be able to do better. 

I'm no longer familiar with the AMD line of processors, and have specifically recommended an Intel processor. I've had good luck with AMD in the past, but life's become too short to keep track of all that.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 26, 2011)

Cricket, About two years ago I bought a Desktop to replace a Laptop that had bee for several years my primary computer. I ended up with an HP Pavilion very similar to this one. http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_can_series.do?storeName=computer_store&category=desktops&a1=Category&v1=Everyday+computing&series_name=p7qe_series&jumpid=in_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/psg/desktops/Everyday_computing/p7qe_series

It has served my LR need very nicely. Like Brad has suggested, this on does not come with a monitor.  My primary monitor is a 26" Samsung HDTV that sits on my desk.


----------



## CityCricket (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Brad for the welcome and input. 

I have not upgraded my monitor. I am hoping to not need to, however it's still up in the air. I am awaiting the i1Display2 for calibration and as I've not used one before I'm not sure what to expect when I try to calibrate this old monitor- like will it be able to calibrate it or will it let me know I need a new screen? I don't know at this juncture. It is a flat screen, but I don't know if that makes a difference. 

I will look into the Dell you mentioned. And I have NO clue what the difference would be for an AMD processor versus an Intel one in terms of function. I'm far from computer illiterate in terms of use, but in terms of hardware...I'm afraid I'm not at all up to speed. 

You stated the system would not be up to pro photog specs- can you elaborate? I'm just trying to learn, though I quite agree I have no need for a more elaborate set up. Is it just a matter of less processing speed and storage space?

And is it a strong recommendation to get 6GB rather then 4GB? 4GB had been recommended by a friend but I really want the wiser choice. Again- I'm just trying to make sense of it all and understand.

Thanks so much!





Brad Snyder said:


> Cricket, if no one's said so already, welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> I guess the main question to get started is, for your old Dell, have you upgraded the monitor?  Are you still using the display that came with that system, and are you happy with it?
> ...


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 27, 2011)

By 'pro' standards, I principally meant a 'high volume' application, where a difference of a few seconds or fractions of seconds per image processed add up to impact the bottom line.  I've done volumes of 1500-2000 images a day on far less capable hardware than we're discussing here for you. And as you surmised a pro setup would have a lot more money invested in extra hard drives for backups and archival. You might want to think about your backup strategy as well, but high capacity USB external drives are very economical these days.

4GB in my opinion may be OK, but I'd consider it the minimum acceptable, I currently have 6GB and am quite happy. 

The machine Cletus recommended is in the same ballpark, and with all things being equal and with 4GB configured, its list price is about 50 bucks cheaper.


----------



## nu2scene (Aug 27, 2011)

Not a computer expert by any means, but I seem to remember reading somewhere, that Dell and HP where having some financial problems. I think I read somewhere that HP might stop their PC production. Might be worth looking into before you decide on which computer to get.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 27, 2011)

nu2scene said:


> Not a computer expert by any means, but I seem to remember reading somewhere, that Dell and HP where having some financial problems. I think I read somewhere that HP might stop their PC production. Might be worth looking into before you decide on which computer to get.


Both Dell and HP and all PC sales have been impacted by the iPad/Android Tablet juggernaut and a longer that expected economic downturn. HP is NOT going to stop PC production. They may sell the PC end of the business, or their shareholders may revolt and replace the current management to get HP back on track.  Both Dell and HP while shaky at the moment are both financially solid companies.


----------



## CityCricket (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks you all for your input. I took Brad's suggestion and am now happily using my new Inspiron with 6GB, NIVDIA (or however you notate it) card, and an new 23" IPS monitor (mine began to develop waves) . So very awesome!! I'm still setting up and do not have LR installed yet...but I have what I think is a significant question. I will post is as a new question on the board, but I like the idea of not storing my whole library on my CPU, but rather on my back up (s)- where they all reside at the moment. I do have only 1 back-up so at present I need to duplicate on my new CPU as well as my back-up. 

So I'd like to keep them on my CPU until the edits are done- then move them to the back-up. How does one do that and not confuse Lightroom and keep Lightroom connected to the originals, not back-ups? I'm not sure what to search for as I'm also brand new to Lightroom.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 9, 2011)

See my response in your other thread.


----------

